# Germany bans stick hits(?)



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

This is the news floating around the dog sport community and social media. Any body have any sources to confirm this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Where did you hear that? Do you have a link? I haven’t heard of any rule changes.


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Bearshandler said:


> Where did you hear that? Do you have a link? I haven’t heard of any rule changes.


This is what I am trying to find out. I’ve heard for a long while now they were considering the ban. Now I am hearing it is official. Wouldn’t be surprised considering the way animal laws are over there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Bella99 said:


> This is what I am trying to find out. I’ve heard for a long while now they were considering the ban. Now I am hearing it is official. Wouldn’t be surprised considering the way animal laws are over there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None of the credible sources I know have mentioned anything.


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Bearshandler said:


> None of the credible sources I know have mentioned anything.


I have new infos. It has not been formally announced by the SV. But there was a meeting with judges on January 16th about this. Apparently they agreed on no stick hits. Sources from members of a club based in Germany. Guess we will have to wait for an official announcement from Sv!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde - Landesgruppe Westfalen LG 06 - Start


Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde Landesgruppe Westfalen




sv-lg-westfalen.de






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Bella99 said:


> Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde - Landesgruppe Westfalen LG 06 - Start
> 
> 
> Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde Landesgruppe Westfalen
> ...


Now I’m curious what the new law says.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is a new law on training devices. I saw chatter recently but didn't pay to much attention at the time. It's a big deal for police K9's in Germany. There was a translation of the law/article on one of hte facebook pages.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just messaged USCA. Not true for Germany. They were outlawed in Austria.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I saw this on the PDB message board - they have outlawed the type of collar the police use for training. It's some sort of slip collar or choke collar, which is used to pull the dog off after it's taken down a fugitive. They call it a pulling collar: German police dogs sent off duty after ban on ‘pulling collars’ | Germany | The Guardian


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I just messaged USCA. Not true for Germany. They were outlawed in Austria.


So it is false information then?


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

When you read the law, it specifically states that no tools can be used that cause the animal pain. That includes sticks, choke collars, prong collars, e-collars, or any other tools not mentioned. There has been some debate if police or military dogs are excluded from this law, but it has been confirmed that they are not. As for the stick, you can still use a soft stick and basically pretend to attack or hit the dog with it, but you can basically only touch the dog with the stick without force (auflegen).


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

Regardless of whether or not you are allowed to just brandish the stick or make soft contact, it doesn't seem like a good direction for the sport to go. We already have enough issues with some judges giving winning scores to dogs who can't handle pressure without removing yet another pressure test.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@Sitz&Platz - that was my understanding of what I read as well. So the stick hits are not illegal but where that law takes the sport in Germany is another matter.


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> @Sitz&Platz - that was my understanding of what I read as well. So the stick hits are not illegal but where that law takes the sport in Germany is another matter.


Well turns out. Judges for a specific REGION in Germany voted on no stick hits. Not the whole country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No stick hits. They can only pretend until a determination.









We are IGP World! | Facebook


Guys, this is a place for us to join together, to publish small videos from our dogs’ trainings from all over the world. Good, fun and fair trainings, showing the world who we are! Showing the normal...




www.facebook.com


----------

